# My tractor is warming up to it!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Having to leave the tractor outside winter time, makes for a icy cold cab when have to get up early to plow. Ice, snow, and frost on the glass can really slow you down when time's not on your side. The in-line coolant heater takes care of the engine but does little to heat the cab. To solve this, I install a 900w, 120 volt car heater under the front windshield. Now when I get in, the glass is all clear, the seat is warm, as is everything else inside.  If you have to get going fast, this is a real time saver! Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Will this work even if you don't have a cab?:lmao: I think not! BBD, I'd be happy with just a cab! You got it made. All you need now is a hot cocoa machine in there!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could probably run that off an inverter and have it running all the time. Keep ya toasty until the engine warmed up fully.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Great idea Country boy, need to be a big ol inverter though those things generally run 2200 watts over here. My 100 watt inverter wouldn't cut it....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone getting a little soft in there old age. 

Dang good idea more so for those early morning work outs.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Great, you gave the Bulldog an idea to install the cocoa maker.....Expect pics tomorrow :lmao::lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

HickoryNut said:


> Great, you gave the Bulldog an idea to install the cocoa maker.....Expect pics tomorrow :lmao::lmao:


:lmao: HickoryNut, you crack me up! I'm more of a coffee guy myself, so maybe??? :lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Someone getting a little soft in there old age.
> 
> Dang good idea more so for those early morning work outs.


 Who me?  A little soft!  Well maybe in the middle. :lmao: But you know the old saying, "You can always tell that a guy's on the level when his bubble's in the middle"!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> You could probably run that off an inverter and have it running all the time. Keep ya toasty until the engine warmed up fully.


Not a bad idea there Country Boy! Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Will this work even if you don't have a cab?:lmao: I think not! BBD, I'd be happy with just a cab! You got it made. All you need now is a hot cocoa machine in there!


No cab, no problem!  Just get one of those 12volt plugin heated seat cushions, put it inside your snow suit and you're good to go!  ( WARNING !!!!, :dazed: Don't know how safe it would be if it got wet!  ) :fineprint


----------

